# استفسار حول اختبار الهبوط Slump Test



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهندس مدني أشرف على تنفيذ منشأة خرسانية كمالك
بعض العربات يكون هبوط الخرسانة أعلى من مواصفات المشروع
في هذه الحالة ما الذي يمكن عمله:
1- هل أرفض أن يتم استخدام تلك العربة
2- هل أسمح لهم باستخدامها وآخذ مكعبات cubes منها للتأكد من مقاومة الخرسانة
3- هل أنتظر بعض الوقت حتى يصل مستوى الهبوط للمستوى المناسب ثم بعد ذلك أسمح لهم بصب العربة
مع العلم أنه يتواجد معنا خبير أجنبي وهو مع الرأي الثاني، ولكني غير مقتنع برأيه لأنه إذا سمحت لهم بصب الخرسانة وهي في تلك الحالة فإنه بعد فترة سيتبخر الماء ويترك فراغات في الخرسانة وربما يحث تشققات.
أرجو من ذوي الخبرة الإفادة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## khaled_fayed (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا شخصيا أرفض استخدام تلك العربة و أطلب التخلص منها خارج الموقع

مع العلم أن بعض الزملاء يسمحون باستمرار الخلط لمدة 10 دقائق أخرى ثم إعادة اختبار الهبوط و هو ما قد ينفع في بعض الأوقات حيث في هذه الحالة يتم استكمال تفاعل الأسمنت مع الماء لتكوين المادة الجيلاتينية مما يؤدي إلى تقليل الهبوط إلى الحد المسموح اذا كان الفارق عن المواصفات صغير .. أما إن كان الفارق كبير فإن هذه الطريقة لا تجدي إلا بعد فترة طويلة نسبيا ( 30 دقيقة مثلا ) و هو ما يعني ان القوام الذي اكتسبته الخلطة الخرسانية ناتج عن بدء الشك و ليس عن استكمال التفاعل

تحياتي


----------



## reda1966 (26 يوليو 2009)

in most cases no excess water added to the concrete but it is additives working as retarders and plastsizers and these materals gives high slump and low water ******* , so the procedure is to keep the car revolving for a few mints and teset it again , but you have to consider the time from patching not to exceed 90 minuts till final discharg ( aci 301) page 20


----------



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

khaled_fayed قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أنا شخصيا أرفض استخدام تلك العربة و أطلب التخلص منها خارج الموقع
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك على الإفادة أخي الكريم


----------



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

reda1966 قال:


> in most cases no excess water added to the concrete but it is additives working as retarders and plastsizers and these materals gives high slump and low water ******* , so the procedure is to keep the car revolving for a few mints and teset it again , but you have to consider the time from patching not to exceed 90 minuts till final discharg ( aci 301) page 20


 بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## 0yaz9 (26 يوليو 2009)

الي قالو الاخوان يكفي و يزيد على ما كنت سوف اقوله 

مشكوورين


----------



## علي عبد القادر (26 يوليو 2009)

على ما اعتقد انه اذا كانت نتائج المكعبات غير مطابقه للمواصفات يجب الرفض واذا كانت صالحه فلا داعي للرفض 
لانه من المنطقي والمطلوب في النهايه خرسانه تتحمل اجهاد معين فقط


----------



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

علي عبد القادر قال:


> على ما اعتقد انه اذا كانت نتائج المكعبات غير مطابقه للمواصفات يجب الرفض واذا كانت صالحه فلا داعي للرفض
> لانه من المنطقي والمطلوب في النهايه خرسانه تتحمل اجهاد معين فقط


لا أعتقد كذلك أخي الكريم، لأن المكعبات في هذا الحالة لا تعكس الواقع لأن الانفصال الحبيبي سيحصل في المنشأ ولا يحصل في المكعبات


----------



## SALAR2005 (26 يوليو 2009)

اولا اعتقد ان الـ slump ليس له علاقة بمقاومة الكونكريت فالاول له علاقة بتشغيل الكونكريت بالورشة يعني هل بمقدورك الصب دون ان تترك فراغات بالكونكريت ( اذا كان السلامب صغير ) او ان ينفرز البحص والاسمنت( سلامب كبير) واذا اردت ان تاخذ cubes فستكون مقاومتها مختلفة تماما عن تلك التي تم صبها لانها تختبر بعد شروط مثالية جدا ( 28 يوم في الماء )


----------



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

salar2005 قال:


> اولا اعتقد ان الـ slump ليس له علاقة بمقاومة الكونكريت فالاول له علاقة بتشغيل الكونكريت بالورشة يعني هل بمقدورك الصب دون ان تترك فراغات بالكونكريت ( اذا كان السلامب صغير ) او ان ينفرز البحص والاسمنت( سلامب كبير) واذا اردت ان تاخذ cubes فستكون مقاومتها مختلفة تماما عن تلك التي تم صبها لانها تختبر بعد شروط مثالية جدا ( 28 يوم في الماء )


 إذا ما الحل من وجهة نظرك أخي الكريم؟ هل أنتظر بعض الوقت حتى نصل إلى الهبوط المناسب أم أرفض استخدام تلك العربة؟ أم أن لديك حلا آخر؟


----------



## محمدع فايز (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## أسد الفرات (26 يوليو 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام إفادتنا أكثر حول هذا الموضوع لأني لم أجد كتابا يضع حلا عمليا لهذه المشكلة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (27 يوليو 2009)

SALAR2005 قال:


> اولا اعتقد ان الـ slump ليس له علاقة بمقاومة الكونكريت فالاول له علاقة بتشغيل الكونكريت بالورشة يعني هل بمقدورك الصب دون ان تترك فراغات بالكونكريت ( اذا كان السلامب صغير ) او ان ينفرز البحص والاسمنت( سلامب كبير) واذا اردت ان تاخذ cubes فستكون مقاومتها مختلفة تماما عن تلك التي تم صبها لانها تختبر بعد شروط مثالية جدا ( 28 يوم في الماء )


اخى الفاضل الاختلاف لايفسد للود قضيه
فانا مختلف معك كليا كيف ان الslumpليس له علاقه بالconcrete
لك ان ترجع الى اى كود اى كود وراجع ايه علاقةwater cement ratio with stress of cocrete
وياريت ان كان راى فيه خطاء ارجو تصحيحه لى وشكرا


----------



## عادل الهندي (27 يوليو 2009)

slump of fresh concrete is a measure of its workability, that is to say the ease with which concrete is mixed , cast and finished. we can not say that it does not affect the concrete strength because it affects the strength with regard to the amount of voids


----------



## أسد الفرات (27 يوليو 2009)

هل اختبار الهبوط معيار لرفض الخرسانة أم لا؟
وما الحل إذا كان الهبوط أعلى من المطلوب؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد الله 212 (27 يوليو 2009)

يجب رفض العربة 
- اختبار الهبوط مؤشر للمقاومة ولقابلية التشقيل
* إذا كان الهبوط اقل من المسموح يصعب الشك وبالتالي تكثر الفراقات في الخرسانة مما يضعف مقاومتها للأحمال كما انه سوف تتاخر بعض التفاعلات (بين الاسمنت والماء) نتيجة لقلة الماء
* إذا كان الهبوط اكبر من المسموح يتفاعل جزء من الماء مع الأسمنت ويتبخر المتبقى مخلفا فراغات مما يسبب ضعف في الخرسانة فكلما ذاد الماء كلما ذادت الفراقات وقلت المقاومة الا اذا كان الهبوط الشديد ناتج عن إضافة مضافات لزيادة قابلية التشغيل


----------



## أسد الفرات (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
إذا أمكن تدعيم الآراء بالمواصفات، عندها ستكون المعلومة موثوقة 100% ويمكن الاعتماد عليها
مشكورين على معلوماتكم القيمة


----------



## SALAR2005 (27 يوليو 2009)

*slump*



أسد الفرات قال:


> إذا ما الحل من وجهة نظرك أخي الكريم؟ هل أنتظر بعض الوقت حتى نصل إلى الهبوط المناسب أم أرفض استخدام تلك العربة؟ أم أن لديك حلا آخر؟


 
اخي الكريم دائما يجب التاكد من slump حسب المواصفات وحسب العنصر المصبوب واذا لم تقتنع به من اول مرة فيجب عليك خلط المزيج مرة اخرى واجراء الهبوط وفي حالة مخالفته للمواصفات فيجب عليك رفض السيارة


----------



## SALAR2005 (27 يوليو 2009)

*slump*



عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> اخى الفاضل الاختلاف لايفسد للود قضيه
> فانا مختلف معك كليا كيف ان الslumpليس له علاقه بالconcrete
> لك ان ترجع الى اى كود اى كود وراجع ايه علاقةwater cement ratio with stress of cocrete
> وياريت ان كان راى فيه خطاء ارجو تصحيحه لى وشكرا


 
اخي الكريم انا من الناس الذين اتقبل اي نقد واشكرك على مداخلتك ولكن عندما اقول ان الslump ليس له علاقة بالكونكريت اقصد ان تجربة الهبوط غايتها قبول او رفض الكونكريت من ناحية تشغيله فقط اقول تشغيله وانا معك ان نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت تؤثر بشكل او اخر في المقاومة


----------



## أسد الفرات (27 يوليو 2009)

salar2005 قال:


> اخي الكريم دائما يجب التاكد من slump حسب المواصفات وحسب العنصر المصبوب واذا لم تقتنع به من اول مرة فيجب عليك خلط المزيج مرة اخرى واجراء الهبوط وفي حالة مخالفته للمواصفات فيجب عليك رفض السيارة


 هل يمكن أن أعيد الخلط لمدة 10-15 دقيقة إضافية؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.الخيال الجامح (27 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز ومن واقع الخبرة العملية يجب تنفيذ الاتي:
1-تحديد زمن الشك الابتدائي وهو بحدود 45 دقيقة عليه وجب ضبط حركة العربات منذ خروجها من ال ready mix
وحتى وصولها الموقع بحيث لايتعدى هذا الزمن
2-معرفة ال(slump range for element) والمواصفات فعلى سبيل المثال(slump rang for piles or piles cap =180-220 mm) 
3-من واقع الخبرة حدد هل عدم القبول في عربة واحدة او من المنشاء نتيجة تلاعب ما
4- حدد / اطلب شهادة مواصفات من ال(ready mix, factory) على سبيل المثال وجود مضافات اما لا ونوعها ونسبها في الخلط
5- عليه يمكنك ان تحدد ايقاف اعمال الصب او اعادة تقليب الخرسانة في العربة او ارجاع العربة
6-اخر الدواء الكي :الاعتماد على كسر المكعبات ونتائجها في حال النتائج السلبية الاحتكام لاختبار ال(ultrsonic)
والله تعالى اعلم....ودمتم


----------



## عدنان مظلوم (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد شرح الموضوع كاملا لمن يرغب في الاستفادة
*workability** التشغيلية ( *​* هي مفهوم لسهولة الحصول على خرسانة ( بيتون او كونكريت ) باعلى كثافة وهي تختلف حسب مكان صب الخرسانة وهناك عوامل كثيرة تؤثر على درجة التشغيلية ومنها:*​*- نسبة الماء الى السمنت كلما كانت مرتفعة (بثبات كمية المواد الحصوية ) كلما زادت درجة التشغيلية.*​*- محتوى السمنت ( نسبة السمنت الى المواد الحصوية) بثبات نسبة الماء الى السمنت كلما زادت زادت التشغيلية.*​*- شكل وحجم وتدرج المواد الحصوية فكلما كانت منتظمة كلما كانت التشغيلية افضل .*​*يتم فحص التشغيلية بواسطة الهطول*​*(Slump) *​* (** ويكون ذلك بوضع نموذج من الخلطة في مخروط معدني ناقص قطره من الاسفل 203ملم (8انج) وقطره الاعلى 101,5ملم (4 انج) وارتفاعه 305 ملم (12 انج) يسمى مخروط ( برامز ) يملأ بالخرسانة ويسوى سطحه الاعلى تماما ثم نرفع المخروط ونقيس ارتفاع النموذج بعد رفع القالب فمقدار الفرق هو الهطول كلما كان مرتفعا كلما كانت التشغيلية اكثر ( **بحدود 5 سم تشغيلية واطئة وكونكريت شد اي نسبة ماء الى السمنت قليلة والهطول 10سم تشغيلية وسط * *والهطول 15 سم يعني تشغيلية عالية جدا **) والهطول فحص جيد لتاشير حتى قوةالخرسانة.والجدول الاتي يعطي حدود الهطول المقترح حسب موقع الصب مبني على التجربة العملية لنوع حصويات ممتازة وسمنت برتلاندي عادي :*​*القوة المتوقعة *​*N/mm2*​*نسبة الماء الى السمنت*​*الهطول ( ملم )*​* نوع العنصر الانشائي*​*ت*​*18-20*​*60 - 65 %*​*100 الى 120*​*الاجزااء السميكة ( سمك اكثر من 30 سم ) والارضيات*​*1*​*20- 25*​*50 – 60%*​*70-100*​*اسطح الطرق المبلطة بالخرسانة المسلحة او غير المسلحة*​*2*​*15-18*​*65 – 70%*​*120-150*​*اساسات وجدران بدون تسليح*​*3*​*25 -30*​*35 - 50*​*50 - 70*​*اعمدة ، جوائز ( جسور ) ، بلاطات ( سقوف ) ، جدران قص او حاملة بتسليح ، ركائز ...... الخ*​*4*​
* على ان فحص الهطول لا يغني عن فحص المكعبات اي اننا عمليا نعين نسبة الماء الى السمنت ومنها نعين مجال الهطول الذي يؤخذ نموذج لفحصه من كل سيارة فعندما يكون ضمن الحدود معناها ان الخلطة اوكي ، وعندما يزيد الهطول يقرر مهندس الموقع اذا الفرق كبير يرفض الخلطة او يغير مكان صبها ( ولا يتركها لبعض الوقت اطلاقا ) واذا الفرق بسيط يؤشر مكانها ويأخذ مكعب يفحص بعمر 3 ايام لبيان مدى مطابقتها للمواصفة .*​* اما اذا كان الهطول اقل من الحدود المقررة فهو مؤشر جيد اذا امكن صبها ( ذات تشغيلية جيدة) يصبها وينتهي الامر .*​* واذا لا يمكن وتحتاج الى ( تليين ) يضيف لها سائل من المضافات بنسبة تتراوح من 0,5الى 2% من كمية السمنت ( اذا محتوى السمنت 300 كغم / م3 يضيف لكل م3 من 1.5 الى 6 لتر والمعدل تقريبا 1% يعنى السيارة الخلاطة ذات 6 م3 نضيف لها 1% ×300×6 = 18 لتر مضافات ملدنة لزيادة التشغيلية ولا نضيف ماء لاجل زيادة التشغلية اطلاقا لانه يقلل قوة الخرسانة .*​*والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## SALAR2005 (27 يوليو 2009)

*slump*



أسد الفرات قال:


> هل يمكن أن أعيد الخلط لمدة 10-15 دقيقة إضافية؟
> بارك الله فيك


يمكنك اعادة الخلط لمدة من 3-5 دقائق لانها كافية وان الخلط الزائد يؤدي الى فرز البحص عن االاسمنت نتيجة لقوة الطرد المركزي للجبالة ويجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان السيارة يجب ان تفرغ الكونكريت كمدة اقصاها 2.5 ساعة من زمن التحميل


----------



## أسد الفرات (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أسد الفرات (28 يوليو 2009)

أرجو منكم متابعة هذا النقاش القيم
مشكورين


----------



## asd salim (19 نوفمبر 2009)

pls i lik to add that whn ith concrete mix has less workability tht does not mean that the concrete mix is better always..coz my be there was delay of the truck misser that it arrived the site lately so some of the cemnet was set, or may be there was mistake in the weights of the concrte composition.
test samples are always needed for any casting,
usuall 6 or 9 cubes or cylinders should be taken for each say 75 cum of concrete or each casting day


----------



## asd salim (19 نوفمبر 2009)

there is important thing in concrte mix design that there should be a margine between cube strength cured tested at lab and for those cured at site
this margine depends on the quality control of the casting of concrete

concrete strength at lab=conc str. at sit + MARGIN


----------



## asd salim (19 نوفمبر 2009)

MARGIN =1.64x standard diviation


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اختبار الهبوط يتم قبل اضافة الاضافات 
وترك الخرسانه لمده ليس حل اطلاقا
رفض عربه واحده يجعلهم يمشوا عدييييييييييييييييييييل
الهبوط والاضافات يتم عمل عينه تجريبيه في حالة استخدام الاضافات يحدد الهبوط المسموح به عند اجراء التجربه بعد الاضافات تجد في المصنع عينه تم قياس هبوطها بعد الاضافات كدليل او قيمه ارشاديه يعمل بها وتاتي في سند الاستلام
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الخبير الاجنبي دا من وين؟؟؟؟


----------



## asd salim (25 نوفمبر 2009)

asd salim قال:


> there is important thing in concrte mix design that there should be a margine between cube strength cured tested at lab and for those cured at site
> this margine depends on the quality control of the casting of concrete
> 
> concrete strength at lab=conc str. at sit + MARGIN


 there are many tables can be used to expect the amonth of margin that should be added to the minimum strength before designing concrete mix..i wil try to upload some of them.
i met many engineers who not know well about the margine tht should be added to the minimum strength...i can help alot in concrete mix design..pls


----------



## mohammedshaban (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الراى السديد بصراحه لانى كنت مجرب الكلام ده فى موقع قبل كده ارفض العربات دى لان انت يتقول مع شريك اجنبى يعنى افهم ان المشروع مهم وكبير لازم تنفذ عملك بدقه حتى وان كنت مقاول وخصوصا ان كانت كميات الخرسانات كتير بالموقع
اختيار الهبوط مهم جدا قبل الصب اهتم فيه!!!!!


----------



## عدنان مظلوم (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : ارجو قراءة مساهمتي في موسوعة الهندسة المدنية تحت عنوان كل شيء عن الخرسانة وفيها شرح وافي عن الموضوع وزيادة على ذلك.
ثانيا : انا اؤيد ان Slumpليس المؤشر الوحيد لقوة الخرسانة لانه يجوز انه تم استخدام مضافات وهذا يعني هطول عالي وقوة كبيرة . فاذا كان الاخ يستخدم مضافات فلا مشكلة يستخدم العربات وياخذ مكعب ولكن في كل الاحوال يراعى الحد الاعلى للهطول المذكور في مشاركتي المذكورة اعلاه وحسب مكان الصب والقوة المطلوبة.
ثالثا: لا اؤيد ابقاء الخرسانة لفترة حتى تشد اكثر ثم استخدامها ولا اؤيد تأخير الخرسانة في المركبات الخباطة لفترة اكثر من المواصفات اطلاقا .
رابعا : اذا ذكر الاخ السائل مواصفات الخلطة ومقدار الفرق في الهطول وهل تستخدم مضافات ... واذا لم يستفد من المساهمة المذكورة ..فاننا نستطيع ان نعطيه الراي الصحيح ان شاء الله
مع الممنونية


----------



## aziz_aaaa (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ولو انه حل غير اقتصادي ولكن يجب رفض تلك العربات لان الكونكريت المتكون من تلك العربات سوف يحصل به تشققات مستقبلية وخصوصا عند نقاط الاتصال


----------



## ربق (6 يناير 2010)

i will reject the load


----------



## مصطفى عمود (6 يناير 2010)

أنا مع رفض الخلطة دون تردد خاصة إذا تجاوزت التفاوت tolerance الذي عادة ما يكون 25 ملم


----------



## حيدر مدني (6 يناير 2010)

يقبليف6ثقفثف ىصث5 ى


----------



## بن دحمان (6 يناير 2010)

*لقد قرأت هذه المسألة في كتاب و كان السؤال و الجواب في المرفقات*

لقد قرأت هذه المسألة في كتاب و كان السؤال و الجواب في المرفقات


----------



## عيد حماد (6 يناير 2010)

أولا" لازم تكون عارف انه في الخلطة التصميمية ماهو الهبوط المعتمد وما هي المدة الزمنية التي تقابله
لأنك اذا راجعت خلطة تصميمية فيها نحدد الهبوط للأزمنة التالية 
-فور الانتهاء من عملية الخلط و الذي يكون مرتفعا" جدا"
- بعد خمسة دقائق مثلا"
-بعد 30 دقيقة و هي المدة المسموحة للنقل و بدء صب البيتون في حال عدم استعمال مؤخرات تصلب
- و أحيانا" يتم تحديد زمن مسافة النقل و الانتظار ويتم اعتماد هبوط وتحديد كمية الماء التي توفر هذا الهبوط
ويكون هو الهبوط المعتمد في الخلطة
مع العلم أن الهبوط له tolerance +-25مم يكون مقبول في هذا المجال
علما" أنا مع الرأي الذي يقول في حال كان المخروط عالي يمكن الانتظار و اعادة التجربة على شرط ألا تتجاوز مدة الخلط الكلية 30 دقيقة
لأنه من الممكن أن الخلطة صممت على هبوط بعد 25 دقيقة مثلا"
و بالتالي وصلت جبالة فرضا" بعد 15 دقيقة مثلا" فمن الطبيعي أن يكون المخروط أعلى من المطلوب


----------



## conan313 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و بعد
يفضل قبل بداء صب الخرسانة اجراء بعض الفحوصات او التجارب السريعة علي المواد قبل بداء عملية خلط الخرسانة منها علي سبيل المثال معرفة نسبة المحتوي الماء لرمل الداخل في الخرسانة لانه في فصل هطول الامطار كما نعلم يمتص الرمل و الركام الماء الامر الدي يوتر و يزيد من لدونة الخرسانة و كمية الرمل المشبعة بالماء يعطي وزن اقل من المطلوب في الخلطة التصممية الحقيقة و عليه يتم انقاص الماء المضافة الي الخلطة و زيادة كمية الرمل الي الخرسانة و هي ما يعرف في الخلاطات المركزية بعملية تصحيح الخلطة.
تانية و الاهم يفضل عند بداء عملية الصب ان يتم ارسال سيارة خرسانة واحدة فقط في بداية الصب لتاكد من جودة الخلط و من بعد دلك يقرر المهندس المشرف ان كانت الخلطة حسب التصميم من خلال اختبار الهبوط.
و من وجهة نطري في حالة الهبوط يكون عالي ممكن الانتظار لمدة 5 او 10 دقايق و اعادة الاختبار .
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت الاجابة الصحيحة و نحن في الخدمة


----------



## mahmoed salah (7 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم عملت فى مواقع مختلفة فى لندن مع شركات مقاولات وجميع المكاتب الاستشارية ترفض تماما اى محاولة خارجية لتقليل اهبوط ويتم رفض الخرسانة وعدم استخدمها وموضوع المكعبات ده غير مناسب لأنه اذا فرضنا وجود عيب فى الخرسانة وقد سمحت بصبها فكيف ستتخلص منها بعد الصب.
وانا اراى انه يجب رفضها فورا


----------



## sultansamara (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا للفائده


----------



## ibrahim2009 (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

رفض الخلطة دات الزيادة في الهبوط عن الحد المحدد بالتصميم للخلطة هو الحل الأمثل لأن قبولنا لهذه الزيادة يعني تجاوز المواصفات المحددة للخلطة الخرسانية وما لهذه الزيادة من تأثير على جودة الخرسانة المنتجة.


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين فهذا


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (3 أغسطس 2010)

كمال كريم مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين فهذا


 عفوا انا لم اكمل مشاركتي , الذي فهمته من نقاش الاخوة بان الخرسانة تختلف مقدار الهبوط فيها اعتمادا على زمن اجراء فحص الهطول فيما اذا كان بعد الخلط مباشرة او بعد مدة من زمن الخلط اوقبل تفريغ الخرسانة بعد نصف ساعة من زمن الخلط مثلا , اذا السوال هو ما هو التوقيت الصحيح لاجراء التجربة ؟ وشكرا


----------



## eng_aymangad22 (3 أغسطس 2010)

اولا اختبار السلمب هو للحكم على قوام الخرسانه وموشر لنسبه م/س وبالعاده لما يكون الهبوط من 8-12 سم هذا مثالى اذا زاد عن 18 فهذا هبوط انهيار ولايسمح به .لكن مسموح بهذا فقط فى حاله الخوازيق. عموما اخى انا ارفضها اذا كان الفرق مبالغ فيه يعنى اكتر من 17 سم .لانه يعنى زياده نسبه الماء او زياده الاضافه الكيمائيه والذى يواثران بدورهما على المقاومه المطلوبه


----------



## asd salim (5 أغسطس 2010)

dear sirs
the slump is a measure to the workbility needed at side
not all highly workable concrete is not within specifications and should be rejected.and in the other hand not all low slump or medium slump concrete is good concrete. the slump is selected by the engineer to get the workability needed at site. in some cases we add additives to get very high workability concrete is we have very dense reinforcement, tht concerete is just what we selected and just what we need


----------



## asd salim (5 أغسطس 2010)

some times ,the slump test is used as a measure of the control of the quantitiesof theconcrete ingrements that are added to the batching plant.
that means when we design a concrete mix for a medium slumpsay 10 cm slump, then we wait for the truck mixers which transfer the concrte mix to the site, if the slump when is measure is about 10 cm..that means the quantities of sand ,gravel,cement,water are correct in weight.but if the slump is soo low or soo heigh that means the mixing is not correct and the concrete mix must be rejected,


----------



## asd salim (5 أغسطس 2010)

i wil explain in the next explanation, what u must do if u get concrete which not according the slump u mentioned before
do u reject it or u can do some thing.
i wil explain all these notes
regards


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده 
س1 : كم مقدار الهبوط المسموح به ؟


----------



## asd salim (9 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس عبدالله موسى قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيده
> س1 : كم مقدار الهبوط المسموح به ؟


 all the slump are\allowed from zero slump to very high slump..say 25 slump
you choose the slump to fit ur workability requirements


----------



## فوزي محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية اريد ان اوضح بان السلامب العالي لا يمكن ان يحقق المقاومة المطلوبة للخرسانة ولهد السبب يتم عمل اختبار السلامب تست قبل اخد المكعبات 
اما بخصوص معالجة الخرسانة بالخلط فهي ايضا طريقة خاطئة برائي ودلك بسب حدوث التفاعل الحراري ما بين المياة والمواد الكيميائية فى الاسمنت مما يودى الي فقط الخرسانة خواصها
يمكن معالجة الخرسانة دات السلامب العالي التي تتجواز 15 سم بأضافة مواد مثل الاسمنت والرمل وحصمة صغيرة جدا 
كما اود ان اضيف بانه يمكن معالجة السلامب الاقل من 8 سم باضافة مواد ملدنة مثل السيكا السائلة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته


----------



## فوزي محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم *
*في البداية اريد ان اوضح بان السلامب العالي لا يمكن ان يحقق المقاومة المطلوبة للخرسانة ولهد السبب يتم عمل اختبار السلامب تست قبل اخد المكعبات *
*اما بخصوص معالجة الخرسانة بالخلط فهي ايضا طريقة خاطئة برائي ودلك بسب حدوث التفاعل الحراري ما بين المياة والمواد الكيميائية فى الاسمنت مما يودى الي فقط الخرسانة خواصها*
*يمكن معالجة الخرسانة دات السلامب العالي التي تتجواز 15 سم بأضافة مواد مثل الاسمنت والرمل وحصمة صغيرة جدا *
*كما اود ان اضيف بانه يمكن معالجة السلامب الاقل من 8 سم باضافة مواد ملدنة مثل السيكا السائلة *
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته*​


----------



## فوزي محمد سليمان (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم *
*في البداية اريد ان اوضح بان السلامب العالي لا يمكن ان يحقق المقاومة المطلوبة للخرسانة ولهد السبب يتم عمل اختبار السلامب تست قبل اخد المكعبات *
*اما بخصوص معالجة الخرسانة بالخلط فهي ايضا طريقة خاطئة برائي ودلك بسب حدوث التفاعل الحراري ما بين المياة والمواد الكيميائية فى الاسمنت مما يودى الي فقط الخرسانة خواصها*
*يمكن معالجة الخرسانة دات السلامب العالي التي تتجواز 15 سم بأضافة مواد مثل الاسمنت والرمل وحصمة صغيرة جدا *
*كما اود ان اضيف بانه يمكن معالجة السلامب الاقل من 8 سم باضافة مواد ملدنة مثل السيكا السائلة *
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته*​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 يناير 2011)

أخي الفاضل هناك حدود مسموح بها لزيادة او نقصان مقدار الهبوط يمكنك الاطلاع عليها في العديد من الموصفات اهمها ال اي اس تي ام حيث يوجد جدول بهذا الشان
لكن في حالة زيادة مقدار الهطول عن المطلوب ترفض الخرسانة تجنبا لاي مشاكل مستقبلية ففي حالة قبولها و اخذ عينات من هذه الخرسانة ماذا سيكون أجرأك في حالة فشلها وهو المتوقع ستدخل في مشاكل اكثر ومن اختبارات غير أتلافية و أتلافية للكونكريت فتجنب هذه المشاكل حيث ان فشل الخرسانة يعني الازالة كقرار نهائي في حالة عدم مطابقتها للمواصفات ستكون خسارة لك بكل الاحوال فالباب الذي تاتيك منه الريح أغلقه و استرح


----------



## مهندس علاء العراقي (22 يناير 2011)

انا اختار الحل الثالث بشرط ان تكون فترة الانتظار لا تزيد عن عشرة دقائق وبعدها افضل ان تخرج العربة خارج الموقع ..............وشكرا


----------



## emad_algashy (22 يناير 2011)

*شرح مهم عن موضوع اختبار الهبوط للخرسانه للاستاذ الدكتور محمود امام*

مرفق ملف ممتاز لبيان قيمه اختبار الهبوط وفوائده


----------



## Jamal (22 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## حسامنت (23 يونيو 2012)

thanks for all


----------



## خالد الخضر (24 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل هذا يعود بالدرجه الاولى الى نوع العنصر المصبوب و وظيفته الانشائيه حيث يمكن التساهل احيانا واحيانا اخرى لا يقبل 
اما في الحاله العامه كما ذكر المهندس رضا سابقا 
والله الموفق


----------

